# صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية



## shadymokhles (19 مارس 2007)

*ان هذه هى صورة الرب يسوع المتخذة من قطعة القماش التى تم مسح وجهه بها وانطبعت صورة وجهه عليها

طبعا انها بعد التعديل لكى نستطيع رؤيتها​*









اذكرونى فى صلواتكم 
تحياتى shadymokhles


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا كثيرا 
صورة رائعة فعلا 
وشكرا مرة اخرى

اخوك طوني


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2007)

انا احيك يا شادى واشكرك على صوره رب المجد يسوع المسيح فادينا ومخلصنا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## shadymokhles (19 مارس 2007)

*شكرا اختى العزيزه وشكرا اخويا طونى​*


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*

*صوره حلوه وننتظر المزيد 
ربنا يعوضك 
صلى لاجلى​*





[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]


----------



## sparrow (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*

صورة جميله
شكرا ليك


----------



## †gomana† (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*

جميلة جدا الصورة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Moony34 (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*



سلام777 قال:


> قال الله تعالى {إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ }آل عمران45
> 
> وقال الله تعالى {وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً }النساء157
> 
> ...





يعني انت عايز إيه بالضبط؟؟؟


صورة رائعة يا شادي... ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك.


----------



## نعمة (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*

©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـــ¤©§¤°حل وووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°حلوو وو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو° ¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــ¤©§¤ °حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ــ¤©§ ¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكووووووو وووووووووو ووووور 
مشكووووووو ووووووووور 
مشكووووووو ووور


----------



## jesuslove1j (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*

ÇáÕæÑÉ ÈÑßÉ ßÈíÑÉ áíäÇ æíßÝíäÇ Çä ÑÈ ÇáãÌÏ áÇ íÊÑß äÝÓå ÈÏæä ÔÇåÏ  ÑÈäÇ íÈÇÑßß  æÚÇíÒíä ÃßÊÑ


----------



## Christian Knight (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*

*يا اخت فراشة,
اولا انطباع صورة المسيح كانت معجزة وليست امرا عاديا
ثانيا لو انتى معندكيش استعداد لاحترام السيد المسيح واحترامنا واحترام عقيدتنا هتبقى مش موضع ترحيب بالمنتدى, فالسيد المسيح ليس بمحمد بن امنة لتضحكى على افعاله
سلام*


----------



## مسلم ناصح (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*

محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل الخلق


----------



## مسلم ناصح (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*

أي أفعال لمحمدصلى الله عليه وسلم تضحك عليها؟


----------



## Christian Knight (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*

*وانت جبت منين اصلا انه افضل او اشرف الخلق يا مسلم؟؟
فحتى القران والسنة لم يقولوا بانه اشرف الخلق وانما ده من تاليفكم
اما بالنسبة لافعاله فحدث ولا حرج فعندك دخوله على عائشة وعمرها تسع سنوات واغتصابه لصفية بنت حيى بعد ان قتل كل قومها وزناه مع مارية القبطية على فراش حفصة وتزوجة من زينب بنت جحش اللى هى زوجة ابنه بالتبنى وده طبعا غير جرائمه الكبرى زى شق ام قرفة ومذبحة خيبر ومذبحة النضير وده كله طبعا غير الارهاب اللى موجود حاليا واللى هو بسبب تعاليم محمد يعنى نقدر نتكلم عن افعال محمد من هنا للصبح*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*



> يا اخت فراشة,
> اولا انطباع صورة المسيح كانت معجزة وليست امرا عاديا
> ثانيا لو انتى معندكيش استعداد لاحترام السيد المسيح واحترامنا واحترام عقيدتنا هتبقى مش موضع ترحيب بالمنتدى, فالسيد المسيح ليس بمحمد بن امنة لتضحكى على افعاله
> سلام


*سألت لماذا قام بمسح زجهه بالقماشة !!

لكي يراه من بعهده!!*


----------



## magedzahy (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*

صورة جميلة جدا


----------



## Demy (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*

رد علي ألستذ المحترم الي تعب نفسه و أقتبس أيه من كتابه عشان يضفها للمنتدي ...... ]ا سيدي أحنا مأمنين انت ايه الي مزعلك هو احنا جبنا سيره نبيكم الي مالوش صوره واحده حتي.. أو حتي اولنا حاجه عن زوجاته الي منهم واحده طفله.. و واحده كفره ذي ما بتئولوا علينا.
قصدي يا أخي بدل ماتتعب نفسك في أنتقاضنا علي الفاضي أدرس دينك كويس وتعالي اتكلم...


----------



## Demy (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*

روح نام وكفايه الفضايح الي أنتوا فيها ..... عشان لو اتكمنا هتزعل جامد علي عمرك و أخرتك ده لو كنت عايز تفهم 
أئولك ربنا يرشدك...... صلي وأول أرشدني يارب .... مافهاش حاجه ديه وربنا أكيد هيرد عليك .... سهله.. بس أطلبه من قلبك.... قوله عرفني سكتك ... أنت مين ..., هو هيجلك صدقني و جرب مش هتبأ كافر ..:smil12:


----------



## رومانتيك (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*

جميله اوووووى وربنا يعوضك


----------



## كرستينا (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صورة الرب يسوع الحقيقية*

*شكرا شادي على الصورة الرائعة دي .. بس انا احب اقولك انها صورة الكفن الذي وضع فيه رب المجد يسوع وقد انطبعت عليه الصورة بكل العذابات التي تعرض لها من جلدات ومسامير واكليل الشوك حتى السقطات وآثارها موجودة في الصورة .. وهذه الصورة مأخوذة من الكفن .. 
على فكرة كان نفسي بالصورة دي من زمان عشان احملها عندي .. انا عندي صور الكفن في الكتاب 
ربنا يباركك وشكرا مرة تانية​*


----------

